# Livebox 2 : accès au disques USB impossible sur Lion



## Msk (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à me connecter aux disques usb connectés à ma Livebox 2. Habituellement je passais par cette adresse : smb://192.168.1.1, mais depuis la m.a.j osX 10.7 Lion, toute tentative de connexion me renvoie le message : "La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n'est pas prise en charge, etc."

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Toximityx (22 Juillet 2011)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/209342/os-x-lion-en-cas-de-problemes-avec-les-disques-reseau


----------



## Msk (23 Juillet 2011)

Merci @*Toximityx* mais j'avais lu le post hier justement, j'ai essayé la manipe de @*macouest, *mais sans succès.*

*Quelqu'un a-t'il réussi à lire un disque usb connecté à sa livebox 2 sur Lion ?


----------



## Shadock (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
même problème pour moi, j'y suis depuis 2 jours, je ne trouve rien. Apparemment ça ne viens pas de Lion car le problème est survenu depuis une dizaine de jours peut être depuis la dernière MAJ avant le passage à Lion. Par contre le problème ne se pose pas avec un PC sur la livebox, le fonctionnement n'a pas changé. Pour info, j'ai appellé Orange qui tape en touche sans surprise et m'ont proposé un expert à 50. J'ai également appellé l'AppleCare sans succès.
Je continue mes recherches.


----------



## uboot731 (27 Juillet 2011)

bonjour

Avant en SL ma config était 192.168.1.1 et maintenant pour imprimer en réseau ???
vivement une mise a jour.

Thierry


----------



## reiepone (29 Octobre 2011)

hello,
moi aussi j'ai le même problème mais j'ai trouvé http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4700?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR ... Je bloque à l'étape 3 que je ne comprends pas. Merci d'avance


----------



## gibannaz (25 Mars 2012)

Msk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je cherche à me connecter aux disques usb connectés à ma Livebox 2. Habituellement je passais par cette adresse : smb://192.168.1.1, mais depuis la m.a.j osX 10.7 Lion, toute tentative de connexion me renvoie le message : "La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n'est pas prise en charge, etc."
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?


Avez vous trouvé une solution à votre problème ?
J'ai exactement le même.

Merci


----------

